# Any idea a out this 6l6 GC Tube?



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Wanted to try out a 6l6 in my new trinity tramp and bought A sovtex (so I thought). Turns out in the box was a Sylvania 6l6gc made in UK. I googled it to see what they are about and found nothing on them. All seem to be made in US. Anyone seen these or no anything about them? Wondering if I should keep it or take it back to the store.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163958110680405





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163958111100405





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163958111260405


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Russian?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup...early Russian re-brand. Not a great tube but will do the job


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If it sounds good, it sounds good.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info. It’s a starting point for my tube trial journey. I was just worried that since I couldn’t find any info on it that it might Be incorrect/damage the amp.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tung Sol 5881's have those mica spacers. Pretty much anything else is Soviet made. Made in England, Made in the UK etc was used to get around trade embargoes at the time.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've seen those Russian tubes with just about every label imaginable on them. For a time, the market was flooded with them. I have a few NOS examples myself rebranded.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> I've seen those Russian tubes with just about every label imaginable on them. For a time, the market was flooded with them. I have a few NOS examples myself rebranded.


yup, and those Chinese rebranded amperex 6550's...$$$$ !


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> yup, and those Chinese rebranded amprex 6550's...$$$$ !


Indeed...light the fuse and plug them in.


----------

